# Lightning • The 'B-Sides' (2020)



## windchill (1 Jan 2021 às 21:27)

Apesar do ano que ontem findou não ter corrido como eu esperava no que ao stormchasing diz respeito, a verdade é que ainda assim consegui obter registos fotográficos em número suficiente para ir guardando algumas imagens de raios, que fiz questão de nunca partilhar anteriormente, de modo a compor este álbum de fotos completamente inéditas, e que serve também para rematar definitivamente este ano de 2020 e iniciar um novo ciclo!

É um 'lado B' que ainda assim considero ter alguns bons registos, em que aparecem também alguns (poucos) raios repetidos, mas numa 2ª versão e perspectiva diferente, uma vez que normalmente utilizo duas camaras fotográficas nos meus trabalhos fotográficos!

Espero sinceramente que gostem das 42 fotos deste álbum inédito e alternativo das minhas aventuras eléctricas, desejando a todos os membros do fórum MeteoPT um excelente ano de 2021!!


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2021 às 21:30)




----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2021 às 21:32)

Se esses são os B-sides...


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2021 às 21:33)




----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2021 às 21:36)




----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2021 às 21:39)

https://i.imgur.com/kPN0Obm.png[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/kPN0Obm.png[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/89ZWtLA.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/kPN0Obm.png[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/kPN0Obm.png[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/08dNGhJ.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/kPN0Obm.png[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/kPN0Obm.png[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/TNsoEeK.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/axuq1iV.png[/img]']


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2021 às 21:43)




----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 02:21)

O aperfeiçoamento técnico destas imagens é deslumbrante. E um enorme trabalho de registo, muita dedicação mesmo. Inspirador como sempre, magnífico presente de Ano Novo para todos nós no meteopt.
Abraço, que tenhas um fantástico 2021.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 02:26)

windchill disse:


> https://i.imgur.com/Eg8i46M.png[/img]']
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/vMOLCsA.png[/img]']
> ...



Estas capturas são, para mim, especialmente belíssimas, mostram a estrutura das nuvens, os detalhes das bases, a volumetria. E sei que são particularmente difíceis de conseguir com a luminosidade perfeita.


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2021 às 10:42)

StormRic disse:


> O aperfeiçoamento técnico destas imagens é deslumbrante. E um enorme trabalho de registo, muita dedicação mesmo. Inspirador como sempre, magnífico presente de Ano Novo para todos nós no meteopt.
> Abraço, que tenhas um fantástico 2021.


Obrigado pelas palavras @StormRic, e um bom ano de 2021 cheio de eventos luminosos para captar e fotografar


----------

